# Buwahahahaha....Klugs hit me....



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

So Dave warned me there might be a package arriving today. Got home and there it was, delivered by my favorite postal worker. Opened it up and saw the following. Warning ... not for the faint of heart.



Close up of the embroidery.



Hahahahahahaha. Our resident twins in all their glory. Wow, what a great herfin shirt!

The habano cigars: Partagas 898V, Vegas Robaina Famosos, Boli PC, Diplomaticos 5, all from 00 and earlier. The first NC bag: Gran Habano VL (yikes that looks awesome), Juan Lopez, Trinidad, Opus X, Graycliff, Partagas 150. The second NC bag: Cremosa, Tamboril (for the face off), Silencio, and another unbanded corona.

Package also came with a pen and blank labels which I need badly, a Havana cigar cutter ( was wanting one of those), and a calculator. 

Now you may be wondering why Dave sent a shirt embroidered with IHT and Coppertop. I can only assume it is because I have twins or because of the recent Republican-Democrat senate agreement preventing the nuc-u-lar option. There was a time when IHTOP and I disagreed on something....can't quite remember what it was ... all I can remember is something about urination. Its all a haze...

I'm wearing the shirt as I type. .... how come I feel so warm and fuzzy? 

THANKS Dave ... hell of a hit.

Sean


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

That shirt is a riot!! Nicely done Dave! :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Very Nice. Enjoy those cigars.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I love the shirt.......nicely done Dave.

I know we differ on many things political Sean, but your a hell of a guy. Congrats.


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice hit Dave! Congrats on the goodies Sean, I bet you will really enjoy the Cremosa and Tamboril! Im sure that Boli PC will come in a close second.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

coppertop said:


> I love the shirt.......nicely done Dave.
> 
> I know we differ on many things political Sean, but your a hell of a guy. Congrats.


Mike Ive got 2 xxl's with your and gregs names.... errr faces on them.  LOLH Herf.


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

Nice hit Dave and enjoy Sean!!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Splendid hit! That shirt is the epitome of cool. Way to go guys.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Mike Ive got 2 xxl's with your and gregs names.... errr faces on them.  LOLH Herf.


Dave your too much. There is no way I can compete with you...I will get you back. Some how....some way.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

coppertop said:


> I love the shirt.......nicely done Dave.
> 
> I know we differ on many things political Sean, but your a hell of a guy. Congrats.


 :tpd:


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

IHT said:


> :tpd:


So now I'm Stupid......LOL. Tell me something I don't know :fu


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

only fuggin smilie appropriate...
---

very nice hit, dave. sean, same thing mike said. hope to meet you both sometime. wish i could go to the LOLH (i haven't been back to my birthplace in years, actually a few decades).

look at my fuggin hands!!! i feel like granny clampett, _"JED, MY RHUEMATISM!!"_


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

coppertop said:


> So now I'm Stupid......LOL. Tell me something I don't know :fu


That's just wrong. Other than the company you keep... :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Excellent bombing run on Sean, Dave!! The shirt cracks me up!

Does the LOLH at the end of your message to CT mean you will be there?


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

I want to learn how to bomb people like that. Dang, what an incredible hit.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

WGACA professor, :r. Nice shirt!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

That shirt is great! I spewed coke when I saw it! Wear it to the next VA herf sean, I want to see this thing in person,

cheers!


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Ninja Vanish said:


> I want to learn how to bomb people like that. Dang, what an incredible hit.


Easy: establish a lot of disposable income, too much free time, and marry a woman with a compulsive "accessory" buying disorder...

Nice hit as always Dave. It's actually a little frightening to consider as a whole the amount of bombing you do -

I take solace in the fact that you're here instead of a clocktower somewhere


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

wow! what a hit. Sean, you deserve it.

Dave, what can I say - you da man.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Very nice little bomb you got there. Congrats.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

RcktS4 said:


> Nice hit as always Dave. It's actually a little frightening to consider as a whole the amount of bombing you do -
> 
> I take solace in the fact that you're here instead of a clocktower somewhere


 :r :r


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Too damn funny!


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

GREAT HIT!! Wtg KlugS .!


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow nice Bomb Dave! You definately picked the right Target!


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Amazing! The Great and Powerful Klugs has struck. Again.

The shirt, are you kidding me? That thing is awesome.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Congrats! Great stuff there!!


Nice hit Crazy Dave.  


:ms NCRM


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

colgate said:


> Amazing! The Great and Powerful Klugs has struck. Again.
> 
> The shirt, are you kidding me? That thing is awesome.


Yeah, you gotta admit Klugsy is the Bombing King. Who'da thunk of the shirt besides Dave. And embroidered to boot. Amazing is about right!


----------

